# R33 GTR Engine Pictures



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Calling all R33 GTR and V-spec owners, standard or not can I see you engine bays please.

Thanks


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Go on then why not:


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

the _*search bar*_ is your friend..:thumbsup:


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/78293-post-pics-your-engines-engine-bays.html


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Ah yes i see, but i am just after R33 GTR engines. But thank you tho


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

why only 33 gtr's. The 32 and 34 look the same. More the 34.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

What's in it for me?


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

erm a lolly pop,

Im about to buy my first R33 GTR skyline and just wondered what people have done etc, having moved on from Veedub to the big boy toys im abit of a amature on the skyline. But dont worry i wont be putting stickers from halfords on.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Ah, well you won't want to see mine then... covered in stickers, hehehe 

Let's hope you find a nice one. There are a couple of scorchers up for grabs...


----------



## 2TurbosTwiceFun (Aug 28, 2009)

All are RB26DETT dude.. standard they're same same... unless some have hard piping, single turbo etc... Car modifying is about individuality, just do what you want to your engine bay  :thumbsup:


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Shot with [URL=http://profile.imageshack.us/camerabuy.php?model=FinePix+


----------



## Jobi Joba (Apr 19, 2004)

What make is that huge strut brace?


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)

Jobi Joba said:


> What make is that huge strut brace?


Auto Select


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah its the auto select brace, one of the nicest, bit like the border one 

how is your auto select splitter holding up asiasi after you picked it up


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

matty32 said:


> yeah its the auto select brace, one of the nicest, bit like the border one
> 
> how is your auto select splitter holding up asiasi after you picked it up


Yeah all good, love it Matt thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Mine:


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

Recently had mine rebuilt


----------



## LRP (Aug 30, 2008)

mine just before i tock it out ...


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Here's mine :smokin:


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

mine .lol


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## littlewozzer (Feb 3, 2009)

just got a vspec myself

nothing interesting ATM though


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

These are some beautiful engines. Keep them coming!!!


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

here's mine (again) - just put new Apexi intake adaptors and filters on...




























sorry if pic quality is not up to it - these were taken late at night in the workshop....


----------



## Figman (Oct 13, 2007)

Heres mine


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

2TurbosTwiceFun said:


> All are RB26DETT dude.. standard they're same same... unless some have hard piping, single turbo etc... Car modifying is about individuality, just do what you want to your engine bay  :thumbsup:


Yeah there will be no copying going on just interested in what people have done etc. Have some ideas but there keep close to my chest at the mo fingers crossed this weekend ill have my R33 GTR:thumbsup:


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Engine bay.*

A few of my old car`s engine bay, just missing the lovely strut brace but it gives you an idea..


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

what mine will look like, but it will have a different tuners sticker on the Cam cover


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

the engine bay looks a bit used there,i hope it'll be revamped?


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

its a pic from the old build, it will look better once I'm finished with it :thumbsup:

Oz


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

:thumbsup:,sorry if i offended you didn't mean to in any way,be nice to see the engine bay topped up with some paint or something


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

All go, no show from ru'... :chuckle:


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Nothing really exciting there :nervous:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

apart from the hard pipes, NUR cam coers and meaty intake!!!


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## DDDDD (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Love this one of my engine bay- some major changes happening soon......


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Just what i wanted to wake upto this morning....amazing engines, cant wait to get started on mine!!!


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

stevey - that is gorgeous!!!!!! best so far. no contest.


----------

